# Bootcamp



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone done this?
I collegue has and has had amazing results, I know that it is hard work but I seem to be struggling of late with motivation.
I'm after anyone's experience mostly.
Thanks in advance


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a couple of friends that do it.

It's a proper workout, outdoors, covering a variety of exercises - running, squats, etc, etc.

They do it in all weathers, so you need to not be concerned about being face down in the mud when it's minus 4.

But if you struggle to motivate yourself forward in exercise - i.e take things too easy on a workout, then it's very good.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

We used to run a tough circuit class that hardly ever got busy... changed to name to Boot Camp and it was rammed lol

They are good, but to pay for a circuit class in a park just seems strange...


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Mrs Bean's been doing this for coming up 2 years now, her strength and fitness are through the roof. She just prefers the 'outdoors in all weather' type of exercise and has made a good bunch of friends in the process.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Cheers guys, BF and I are going to one on Wednesday. 
Thought outdoors maybe better than a gym, I don't like gyms after working in one, but that is only from my experience, but the classes I kinda do. I work outdoors in all weather so not a problem for me, BF however we'll see.
I just have this knee issue (hip and back too) so as long as this can be taken into account then cool. I've gained about 2 stone and have the strength of a kitten so strength and tone is for me, running days are behind me.
I'll kerb the baking too.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I did the boot camp yesterday and really enjoyed it. But yes I see what you mean about it being circuit training. Even though my everything aches, I'm going back, getting my food sorted, so seems to have put me where I wanted to be. 
I reckon I'll lose 2 stone in 6 months so be very happy.
BF however struggled, I think he was surprised at his fitness level, I'd like him to go back but not sure if he will


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ You've hit the nail on the head, no point just doing the exercise if you don't amend your diet (and I don't mean dieting by the way  )

Good that you enjoyed it. The one my wife goes to does seem a little different to just circuit training, but I guess each class/instructor is different, as long as you enjoy it, that's the main thing, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

It had a circuit training esk feel about it.
To be fair I eat well, but its the times I go off on one, I do like my food and the cakes I make are awesome.
I took pics and done my measurements this morning, so I can track any progress on a monthly basis, being the 1st today. 
I was going to blog or vlog it but unless there's as app I won't keep to it.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

LittleMissTracy said:


> It had a circuit training esk feel about it.
> To be fair I eat well, but its the times I go off on one, I do like my food and the cakes I make are awesome.
> I took pics and done my measurements this morning, so I can track any progress on a monthly basis, being the 1st today.
> I was going to blog or vlog it but unless there's as app I won't keep to it.


Measurement is a great way to gauge your progress , what the eye can't see it will identify and let you know the hard work is paying off ... good luck :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Cheers, 
Hope its not hot when I go tomorrow evening. 
Just would like a decent food tracker app, or its going to be old fashioned pen and paper.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Download the my fitness pal app on android and itunes. Its so easy and you can even scan barcodes for the food you eat etc


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Mynetdiary is a great app for this sort of stuff.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Downloaded both to try. Mynetdiary seems quite good so far.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I love my fitnesspal, seems to have millions of products already programmed in. Took me awhile but found out how to change the % of fat / carbs / protein and this needs to be done as standard they are the same as government suggestion which is just wrong.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Been using mynetdiary, seems ok. It's just as a log really. Myfitnesspal $h1t the bed and I had to start putting info in again. But I still thought it was ok.
Just gearing up for another bootcamp tonight, hopefully in the dry. I've also been hula hooping which also has left me sore and bruised. And my knee doesn't seem to like it, fed up with my knee.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Whats up with the knee?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

The knee cap is out of alignment when bent. When I bend my right leg the patella slides to the right, causing pain on the left side. 
I forget the medical term


----------

